# Eastern Red Spotted Newts or Red Bellied Newts



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So I am looking into newts and these 2 struck my eye(Eastern Red Spotted Newts or Red Bellied Newts) Anyone have info on them? I am new to this sort of animal so all help appreciated. 

-What do i need to put in a tank?

-How many Newts can i get?

-Food?

-water type and temp?

-Etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Roxas (Dec 29, 2009)

Both amazing newts. Unfortunatly both give off toxins. So no other animal should live with them. Red bellied newts prefure a temp of 15 digrees c to 20 but can (not as enjoyable for them) live in 20-25 ok the eastern newts are the same really. Depending on tank size you could get any mount they do like to collonise but not way to many. OnlyUpp to about 7 in a 3.5ft tank they eat anything that moves. They do prefure larger gravel so they can't accidentally eat it. They try and eat each other at times. But I feed mine frozen foods they do eat crickets etc too. and feed them when they don't look obese (they also get so fat they scrape there bellies along the floor no sharp stones They are very simaler but must have air and land to go on to and clean water. They are both super cute.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

What do you mean by frozen food? How many times do i deed a day/week? Also is that 3.5 feet in sqare feet or the actual length? Should I use large Pebbles that are smooth or some smooth river gravel? Or should i get a pre-made Land piece for them? 

Also I hard I should put a male guppy with 2 female so the newts will eat the fry...Is that true or will they eat the guppies?


----------



## Roxas (Dec 29, 2009)

By frozen food I mean blood worm. Tubiflex, daphnia, artaimia etc they sometimes sell it in fish retailers. They eat stuff once every 2-4 days it's easy to tell when they need feeding they have a very slow metabalisum, in length aproximatly 1-2 ft depth they don't swim at all so hight isn't an issue a good gavel is about 1cm cubed(smoothed) I wouldn't surggest getting the gravel from river but If you think it's clean enough taking in mind farm run off then smooth rocks are good to get from it you can get moss spores etc which newts love. from them and to get land parts rock/ gravel piles (secured not to fall over) can be usefull and a simple floating log will do. As long as the water is regulary changed for toxins and the guppy is large enough then it's a good idea the calcium will brighten there colour!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I meant river rock as a type of gravel you buy at a store but i could get some from a real mountain river. So what you are saying with real river rock is that I could get rocks from a river and newts would love them?


----------



## Roxas (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah just as long as you don't get tons of sand and dirt they will like it , yes .Mountain river rocks would be highly recominded doesn't cost any thing too!!


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Are Red bellied newts and Fire Belly newts the same critter? I have 4 fire belly toads, and I heard you can put them together as long as you do regular waterchanges which I do with the toads anyways due to toxins, But I have also heard that you can't put the newts or toads with anything else at all.


----------



## Roxas (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah there the same and just for general info that will solve your question i'm putting my fire belied newts and toads together next week, for a while I've had some danios with the toads and I've neve had any issues at all but they don't move much when the water isn't replaced so it should be ok for you to, as long as there is a good volume of water in the tank but keep An eye on them just incase


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, for the info. I have a 20 long with 4 toads right now, also have some tadpoles floating in a critter catcher. So I won't be adding anything for awhile, and probibly not until we get a bigger tank. Its about 3/4 water and 1/4 gravel w/ peat moss. Good to know for future refrence though.


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a firebelly newt with community fish, and he did wonderfully, just liked to hang out on some corkboard that was floating on top. Then he'd crawl around on the bottom and swim back up. . Then one day...he just disappeared.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

well that means he escaped...sniff around your house you'll smell him if i wasn't too long ago...I really want to create a community tank with a newt


----------



## PartyInMyFishTank (Apr 30, 2010)

i really want to try and put1-2 with my community tank, if not that im going to mix them with my toads which is a 20long.


----------

